# What masculine features do I lack?



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

On my face, that is. Many people on here have told me that I lack important masculine features on my face, which I do agree with, but I need a list of them. 
This can explain why I'm not a slayer yet. Like, you know, when shopping in the mall, or doing whatever, if 10 chicks go past me, it's not like 8 of them will look at me like "hm what a Chad". 

I need a list so I know how to looksmax (beside wrap-around jaw implants)

Here's my "improved look" because I've started dying my eyebrows. I look better than without srs.


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 27, 2018)

Jaw, neck and put on more size. About all I can think of from looking st you although I’m not sure if chewing will help you much. Eye area also isn’t masculine.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 27, 2018)

morphed you with slightly better eyes and better jaw/zygos. you need to train your neck also+traps. you need to gymcel srs, usually pplt tht look like u get the most benefit from roidcelling/gymcelling


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Jaw, neck and put on more size. About all I can think of from looking st you although I’m not sure if chewing will help you much. Eye area also isn’t masculine.


So bulking? Yep I agree.

Is JawsrSize legit? I guess that'd be better than chewing gum, would certainly deliver faster results, right?

Curious... how can I prevent the development of obstructive sleep apnea when building my neck (traps?)? Many really buff dudes, bodybuilders etc with thick necks have OSA and it's not something I want.

About the eye area... Is that because of upper eyelid exposure? I thought I didn't have much visible upper eyelid exposure tbh


ZUZZCEL said:


> morphed you with slightly better eyes and better jaw/zygos. you need to train your neck also+traps. you need to gymcel srs, usually pplt tht look like u get the most benefit from roidcelling/gymcelling



WHAT THE FUCK I'd kill to look like that morph... fuark... How could I have better zygos bro? I know wrap-around jaw implants will save my jaws but what about the zygos?

And how do I improve the look of my eyes if that's possible? Most knowledgable dudes on here are heavily against eye surgeries afaik


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 27, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> morphed you with slightly better eyes and better jaw/zygos. you need to train your neck also+traps. you need to gymcel srs, usually pplt tht look like u get the most benefit from roidcelling/gymcelling



Now you need to morph $500 back on to your credit card.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 27, 2018)

Absence of any real prominent eyelashes stands out to me. They're pretty essential for a good, masculine eye area. People usually comment on mine as being strong. They give your eyes a darker, hunteresque look and can conceal upper eyelid exposure.

Attatched some pictures for reference. Sorry for the shit quality but they're the best I have.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Absence of any real prominent eyelashes stands out to me. They're pretty essential for a good, masculine eye area. People usually comment on mine as being strong. They give your eyes a darker, hunteresque look and can conceal upper eyelid exposure.
> 
> Attatched some pictures for reference. Sorry for the shit quality but they're the best I have.
> 
> ...


Can I make my eyelashes prominent?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Can I make my eyelashes prominent?



I recall reading somewhere that coating them in vaseline helps them grow. That might be worth looking into.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So bulking? Yep I agree.
> 
> Is JawsrSize legit? I guess that'd be better than chewing gum, would certainly deliver faster results, right?
> 
> ...




im not too knowledgable on eye surgery since my eye area is fine compared to some other features. anyway, eye area is by far the most important, your eye area looks very average for some reason. so if you fix that, i can see u improving facially a ton.

as far as zygos go, usually low bf is key, like sub 10 percent. I would suggest you cut to sub 10 percent get a zygo implant/wrap around jaw implants. than roid up and hit traps/necks.

https://lookism.net/Thread-Looksmax-Rate-my-zygos-after-surgery-pic

check out this thread when u have time btw


ur upper third kinda seems lagging as well


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> im not too knowledgable on eye surgery since my eye area is fine compared to some other features. anyway, eye area is by far the most important, your eye area looks very average for some reason. so if you fix that, i can see u improving facially a ton.
> 
> as far as zygos go, usually low bf is key, like sub 10 percent. I would suggest you cut to sub 10 percent get a zygo implant/wrap around jaw implants. than roid up and hit traps/necks.
> 
> ...


Whats the upper third? I know what the lower third means but what's the upper third?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Whats the upper third? I know what the lower third means but what's the upper third?








morphed the upper third from last morph. not sure if its noticeable


anyway its the area above/on that line. i dont think u can really change it tho since its more so do with hairline/skullshape/foreheard and other factors.

just dont with worry bout it


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 27, 2018)

Skull looks a bit narrow


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Skull looks a bit narrow


Well there's no way to change it or maybe a fucking risky surgical procedure right? Sadly it seems to be an aspect I'm not gonna change because I don't want the surgery to go botched


----------



## Final82 (Dec 27, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> morphed you with slightly better eyes and better jaw/zygos. you need to train your neck also+traps. you need to gymcel srs, usually pplt tht look like u get the most benefit from roidcelling/gymcelling





Upper eyelid exposure 
Long midface 
Jaw needs work


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 27, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> ur upper third kinda seems lagging as well





StudyHacks said:


> Whats the upper third? I know what the lower third means but what's the upper third?



Upper third is your forehead baso, and yeah tbh. Blue-pilled stuff but with that diamond face shape I can see slightly longer hair with a messier fringe looking decent. Just don't go overboard. This is the sort of stuff they usually recommend:






Covers up the forehead a bit and is supposed to make your skull look a tad more balanced. How's your beard game?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Upper third is your forehead baso, and yeah tbh. Blue-pilled stuff but with that diamond face shape I can see slightly longer hair with a messier fringe looking decent. Just don't go overboard. This is the sort of stuff they usually recommend:
> 
> View attachment 9532
> 
> ...


I try to stubblemaxx. People have recommended this route to me


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 27, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Absence of any real prominent eyelashes stands out to me. They're pretty essential for a good, masculine eye area. People usually comment on mine as being strong. They give your eyes a darker, hunteresque look and can conceal upper eyelid exposure.
> 
> Attatched some pictures for reference. Sorry for the shit quality but they're the best I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I try to stubblemaxx. People have recommended this route to me



With good reason.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> With good reason.


What does stubblemaxxing do to my lower third tho? (I suppose it's to do with the lower third)


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What does stubblemaxxing do to my lower third tho? (I suppose it's to do with the lower third)



Ten-day stubble is proven to make just about any jaw inherently more sexually attractive. It won't solve the problem but it helps to compensate. If you go for a well-maintained beard it also adds some weight to the lower third, making it look less narrow and more powerful.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2018)

@StudyHacks For eyelashes bro try latisse. Women use it all the time and it grows your eyelashes out much longer than natural. I've been on it for 10 days but I'll go for about 4 months and assess the results.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> @StudyHacks For eyelashes bro try latisse. Women use it all the time and it grows your eyelashes out much longer than natural. I've been on it for 10 days but I'll go for about 4 months and assess the results.


Thanks bro. I hope we won't end up looking like fags lmfao!!!!


----------



## vis (Dec 27, 2018)

well i cant say anything but your neck. agreed with all points above, especially eyelash maxxing. 

pretty smart to dye your eyebrows, dark dense and thick eyebrows are a masculine feature, indicator of high t.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thanks bro. I hope we won't end up looking like fags lmfao!!!!


You're the one who fucks girls with dicks.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> You're the one who fucks girls with dicks.


It's not gay unless the balls touch!


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> It's not gay unless the balls touch!


 You're fucking males ya fag


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> It's not gay unless the balls touch!


you have sex with trannys?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> you have sex with trannys?


yes why


CupOfCoffee said:


> You're fucking males ya fag


Bullshit. They don't look like males so...


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 28, 2018)

Jaw width
Nose width
Lip width
Neck size
Midface too long
Ideally you'd need a shorter philtrum and a smaller forehead


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Jaw width
> Nose width
> Lip width
> Neck size
> ...


There's actually no way to achieve the latter two, right?

I can make my jaw and neck bigger / wider.

btw I'm wearing one of those messier fringe haircuts right now I really like it, thanks @Alarico8


----------



## ovrck (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> There's actually no way to achieve the latter two, right?
> 
> I can make my jaw and neck bigger / wider.
> 
> btw I'm wearing one of those messier fringe haircuts right now I really like it, thanks @Alarico8



yes, you cant do anything for midface and forehead as far as i know


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

Isn't your midface too flat?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> Isn't your midface too flat?


No clue. Honestly I feel like slitting my throat because I'm not nearly as successful as I want to be and feel like I'm in an eternal labirynth of ugliness (to foids).


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No clue. Honestly I feel like slitting my throat because I'm not nearly as successful as I want to be and feel like I'm in an eternal labirynth of ugliness (to foids).


You are above average looking though. Ever tried looking into FAGGA?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> You are above average looking though. Ever tried looking into FAGGA?
> View attachment 9548


what is fagga


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> You are above average looking though. Ever tried looking into FAGGA?
> View attachment 9548


Yeah sure, tell that to the dumb chink cunt who just next'd me on SnapChat. She said she was into me, hell I could literally just copy+paste the entire convo in here, and then ended up not giving me a pussy pic OR an ass pic but told me she wished she was next to me atm. I'm like "ok cool B UT FUCXKING LET ME FAP OR I'LL SUCK A WET FART OUT OF YOUR ASS AND HOLD IT IN LIKE A BONG RIP YOU DUMB 5/10 RICENIGGER." If she was so into me, she would easily have sent me a naked pussy or ass pic. Or at least a tits pic. I sent her an abs pic (I have a 6pack), she said "wow I love it hahaha" So all in all, BS excuse upon BS excuse

Nowadays every single fucking time I try to hook-up THE SAME FUCKING THING HAPPENS. I'm cursed, seriously. I'm cursed with this ugliness. I don't want to be invisible to women what the fuck!!! And I will always be. Why can't this "God person" just electrocute me? Goddamn get rid of my ugliness for fuck sake this isn't funny any more!


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

ovrck said:


> what is fagga


*Fixed Anterior Growth Guidance Appliance (FAGGA) - Holy Grail? Gonial angle change, maxilla movement forwards and palate widening. Without surgery. *
https://the-great-work.org/communit...forwards-and-palate-widening-without-surgery/


StudyHacks said:


> Yeah sure, tell that to the dumb chink cunt who just next'd me on SnapChat. She said she was into me, hell I could literally just copy+paste the entire convo in here, and then ended up not giving me a pussy pic OR an ass pic but told me she wished she was next to me atm. I'm like "ok cool B UT FUCXKING LET ME FAP OR I'LL SUCK A WET FART OUT OF YOUR ASS AND HOLD IT IN LIKE A BONG RIP YOU DUMB 5/10 RICENIGGER." If she was so into me, she would easily have sent me a naked pussy or ass pic. Or at least a tits pic. I sent her an abs pic (I have a 6pack), she said "wow I love it hahaha" So all in all, BS excuse upon BS excuse
> 
> Nowadays every single fucking time I try to hook-up THE SAME FUCKING THING HAPPENS. I'm cursed, seriously. I'm cursed with this ugliness. I don't want to be invisible to women what the fuck!!! And I will always be. Why can't this "God person" just electrocute me? Goddamn get rid of my ugliness for fuck sake this isn't funny any more!


You should be easily getting into LTRs with decent looking girls (6/10?). Slaying is sure not possible as that is reserved for Chad only. Your height and location btw?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> *Fixed Anterior Growth Guidance Appliance (FAGGA) - Holy Grail? Gonial angle change, maxilla movement forwards and palate widening. Without surgery. *
> https://the-great-work.org/communit...forwards-and-palate-widening-without-surgery/
> 
> You should be easily getting into LTRs with decent looking girls (6/10?). Slaying is sure not possible as that is reserved for Chad only. Your height and location btw?


he is 5'11 and in germany

although i think he is above average, he won't stand a chance with a 6/10 girl irl, 6/10 girls go for chadlites(as you said, maybe possible for ltr)


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> *Fixed Anterior Growth Guidance Appliance (FAGGA) - Holy Grail? Gonial angle change, maxilla movement forwards and palate widening. Without surgery. *
> https://the-great-work.org/communit...forwards-and-palate-widening-without-surgery/
> 
> You should be easily getting into LTRs with decent looking girls (6/10?). Slaying is sure not possible as that is reserved for Chad only. Your height and location btw?


5'11 A european country let's just say. Look man, I need to ascend to "Chad level" ok? I'm not gonna live as a betabuxx or something. I know I could get into a LTR (thanks btw much appreciated) but that's not what I wanna be. I wanna be Chad.


ovrck said:


> he is 5'11 and in germany
> 
> although i think he is above average, he won't stand a chance with a 6/10 girl irl, 6/10 girls go for chadlites(as you said, maybe possible for ltr)


fucking shit... why cant i be chad?!


the only way for me to remain alive is if i find out how to ascend to become chad... how the fuck do i do it


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 5'11 A european country let's just say. Look man, I need to ascend to "Chad level" ok? I'm not gonna live as a betabuxx or something. I know I could get into a LTR (thanks btw much appreciated) but that's not what I wanna be. I wanna be Chad.


I think I remember you, you are that Hungarian who migrated to Germany right? LTR doesn't have to mean a betabux faggot. I see normal dudes with normal jobs date pretty girls who work, study etc. all the time if they are above average looking.

But yeah I think your maxilla is really flat and just not well defined. I have got the same problem, but on top of that I am also worse looking overall.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No clue. Honestly I feel like slitting my throat because I'm not nearly as successful as I want to be and feel like I'm in an eternal labirynth of ugliness (to foids).


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Can I make my eyelashes prominent?


Doesn’t castor oil work for them?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

spark said:


> LTR doesn't have to mean a betabux faggot. I see normal dudes with normal jobs date pretty girls who work, study etc. all the time if they are above average looking.
> 
> But yeah I think your maxilla is really flat and just not well defined. I have got the same problem, but on top of that I am also worse looking overall.


Yeah cool but we both know I need to somehow become Chad to be able to have lots of ONS with nightclub girls (not hookers) or Tinder cunts


----------



## ovrck (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> fucking shit... why cant i be chad?!



i dont know about chad but you can definitely be chadlite after surgeries if everything went well 

you have zero zygos and shitty jaw

i would say start bonesmashing and mewing if you were under at least 18 or 19 but i dont think both of them will work properly for you since you are post 20


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Yeah cool but we both know I need to somehow become Chad to be able to have lots of ONS with nightclub girls (not hookers) or Tinder cunts


Make some money, go to Australia and get that FAGGA appliance, maybe even visit Taban to fix that shitty under eye area, keep working in Germany, spend weekends in Hungary and slay there.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

ovrck said:


> i dont know about chad but you can definitely be chadlite after surgeries if everything went well
> 
> you have zero zygos and shitty jaw
> 
> i would say start bonesmashing and mewing if you were under at least 18 or 19 but i dont think both of them will work properly for you since you are post 20


So zygo implant and wrap-around jaw implant?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So zygo implant and wrap-around jaw implant?


yes you should do jaw implant for sure, it will make you better. 0.5-1PSL can increase

but i would not do zygos implant, %90 it make people worse lol(cuz generally zygos be more wider than jaw and it totally fucks up your look)


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 28, 2018)

Straight eyebrows and a wider jaw, maybe grow some stubble too?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 28, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> There's actually no way to achieve the latter two, right?
> 
> I can make my jaw and neck bigger / wider.
> 
> btw I'm wearing one of those messier fringe haircuts right now I really like it, thanks @Alarico8


You can't fix them, but you can hide them. Get a beard and let your hair grow out. You'll look a lot better and more masculine. I hope your beard won't be light colored though because that would look bad.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 28, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Absence of any real prominent eyelashes stands out to me. They're pretty essential for a good, masculine eye area. People usually comment on mine as being strong. They give your eyes a darker, hunteresque look and can conceal upper eyelid exposure.
> 
> Attatched some pictures for reference. Sorry for the shit quality but they're the best I have.
> 
> ...



Will tinting look fake or be possible? Mine are super prominent like yours but they are completely blond/white because of cuck nordic genes, so they are completely invisible


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 28, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You can't fix them, but you can hide them. Get a beard and let your hair grow out. You'll look a lot better and more masculine. I hope your beard won't be light colored though because that would look bad.


I don'T think so tbh since my hair is dark-brown


UndercovrNormie said:


> Straight eyebrows and a wider jaw, maybe grow some stubble too?


I've grown a stubble already, I like it. How do I make my eyebrows straight?


ovrck said:


> yes you should do jaw implant for sure, it will make you better. 0.5-1PSL can increase
> 
> but i would not do zygos implant, %90 it make people worse lol(cuz generally zygos be more wider than jaw and it totally fucks up your look)


Tbh man I could care less about this PSL rating scale. I only care if foids want me sexually or not and nowadays none of them want me. This is pure suicidefuel and nothing can ease my pain. I'm poor but most importantly in women's eyes invisible and/or ugly as fuck. Ngl I don't know how much longer I'll be able to tolerate my appearance and unsuccessfulness with women lately.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 28, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Will tinting look fake or be possible? Mine are super prominent like yours but they are completely blond/white because of cuck nordic genes, so they are completely invisible



I'm unsure to be honest. I guess the best thing you can do is try it out. The guy in your avi has darker eyelashes than the rest of his hair but it doesn't detract from his looks or seem out of place. If anything it makes his eyes look better.


----------

